# Spartan Protouch Camera?



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm looking for another camera. Anybody using one of these? Just looking for some opinions from actual users. 

http://www.spartantool.com/filebin/images/product/zoom/63000000.jpg











Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When I talked to Marv at AJ Coleman, he told me it's the same crappy camera with touch screen.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> When I talked to Marv at AJ Coleman, he told me it's the same crappy camera with touch screen.


Hmmm, well that is helpful. Anyone else?

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We have 2 of them. There not bad. We switched over to the eel cams and there about the same.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We haven't had to many problems with them. We had a guy use one for a step stool in back of the box truck. Outcome was not good.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well Terry, consdering Marv at J Coleman has been selling sewer equipment for lots of years, I respect what he has to say. He sells Spartan, General, Eel, and Ridgid and a few other brand camera systems, and he services them as well. My SeeSnake is going on 19 years old now, only issue has been normal wear and tear on the pushrod through all the cast iron sewers.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

TerryO said:


> Hmmm, well that is helpful. Anyone else?
> 
> Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com




You asked & you received an honest answer :yes:


Did you want it sugar coated


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Never used a spartan camera. Only ridgid. They're worth every cent.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> You asked & you received an honest answer :yes:
> 
> Did you want it sugar coated


That's exactly the input I was looking for. Who said I wanted it sugar coated? Also, "not bad" is not good either for the kind of money Spartan wants for this camera. Looks like I'll go with Ridgid. I've got a ProBuilt now but I'd never buy from them again. Two months after they ran my card I had to threaten "Nick" that I was going to drive out to LA and get physical. It's true you get what you pay for so I'm willing to pay for something great.

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------

